# Auto Save Email Address in Outlook



## gfg (Aug 18, 2005)

Hello

Does anyone know how to automatically save email addresses of messages in Outlook that are responded to, or put in another folder?

Can it be done with code?


Thanks


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

VERSION please.


----------



## gfg (Aug 18, 2005)

2002


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Dang! should've known.

In 2000, it was an option you could turn on.
In 2003, it requires a 3rd party tool (which Microsoft so kindly sends you to, ****ers!)

So, I'm not sure in 2002. Sorry. I've never used it.

Try this: http://www.slipstick.com/contacts/addauto.htm


----------



## gfg (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks


----------

